

A Geek Needs Help - Mr2pointO

I am not a programmer I am just a tech savvy guy with some really good ideas and the ability to speak to people. What do I do?
======
mattdeboard
Well, to start, you should eat about 2000 calories a day. Also, exchanging
carbon dioxide for oxygen via your respiratory system is also highly
recommended. Beyond that, you're on your own.

------
shahzaibkhan
Well depending upon your idea, you should build your team or if you have a
finance outsource your work.

